# Get sponsorship¡¡¡



## benet_teresa (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi¡¡ I want to move to Montreal, but getting the skilled worked visa is so long... My only posibility is to get a company that sponsor me to go there as a temporary worker. Do you know which companies do that? any placement agency that accept job-application in my situation?
please, I would appreciate so much any help¡¡

thank

Teresa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

You realize, of course, that if you get a visa based on sponsorship that your stay is limited to the time you hold a job with that company. You'll have to convince your potential employer (and the employer will have to convince the immigration authority) that you are able to fill a job that cannot be filled by a local person.

So, what you need to do is to concentrate on what skills and experience you have that aren't available in the general population in Montreal, then find a company that is in need of these skills. Obviously, the specific skills you market will have something to do with the line of work you're in, where you're coming from and how well you can market yourself. But basically we're talking about doing a job hunting campaign - which can easily take as long as the skilled worked visa process.
Cheers,
Bev

Rule of thumb for international job hunts: Large, international companies generally have more experience hiring from abroad than smaller companies. And employers who have been looking to fill a position for some time are more likely to entertain sponsoring a foreigner than someone with a brand new job posting to fill.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Many Quebecers work in Ontario without too much hastle , the other way around , not so easy , and they are already Canadians , good luck .


----------

